# Changing LDA to dovecot deliver



## RJDavison (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got a working mailserver which uses Sendmail, Mailscanner, Spamassassin and was installed as per the following:

http://bio.fsu.edu/~sysalex/freebsd-mail-server.htm

My IMAP server is dovecot.

I want to be able to use the dovecot sieve filter (as well as managesieve) all is installed, but I want to be able to change the LDA to dovecot deliver so that I can use this feature.

Can anyone help and give me some advice as how to do this. I can find tutorials which just use sendmail, but none that has the configuration that I have.

I dont even know what LDA i'm using at the moment - is it mail.local ???


----------



## Christopher (Feb 15, 2011)

You can use the sendmail feature local_procmail to change the local delivery agent.  Some good examples are here.

On my mail server I use maildrop, so my sendmail.mc has this line in it to use maildrop:


```
FEATURE(`local_procmail', `/usr/local/bin/maildrop', `maildrop -d $u')
```

The FreeBSD handbook chapter on electronic mail is a good reference too.


----------

